# Frage zum Asus X470 Crosshair VII Hero - M.2 Slot nutzen?



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

und zwar plane ich den Kauf des Asus X470 Crosshair VII Hero. Nutzen will ich darauf eine AMD Ryzen 2700X, Asus Strix 1080Ti und einen 512 GB M.2 SSD Speicher.

Jetzt kommt das Problem: In einem Test Bericht von PCGH und HardwareLuxx wurde beschrieben, dass vier CPU-Lanes für den oberen einen M.2 Slot abgezweigt werden. Dadurch hat die Grafikkarte ja theoretisch nur 8 Datenleitungen übrig. Die anderen vier gehen in den zweiten PCI-Slot hinüber. Also intensives Sharing.

Nur wie macht sich das den im Alltag bemerkbar? Da ich ja praktisch eine High End Grafikkarte nutze und irgendwann bestimmt wieder auf eine High End aufrüsten werde, reicht es wenn die GPU ×8-angebunden ist? Ist das nicht zu wenig PCI-Express-Leistung? Ich mein, in Zukunft wird doch bestimmt immer mehr gebraucht. Und auch jetzt machen mir die nur 8 Datenleitungen Sorgen. Wird die GPU ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen können oder doch irgendwie Probleme haben?

Danke euch!


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juni 2018)

Nein, die GPU bekommt auch mit M.2 SSD weiterhin 16 PCIe Lanes.

Die normalen Desktop Ryzens haben
16 PCIe Lanes für Grafik
4 PCIe Lanes für den Chipsatz
4 PCIe Lanes für M.2
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed ab €' '316,55 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: 
Und PCIe 3.0  x8 vs x16 spielt bei aktuellen GPUs quasi auch noch keine Rolle.
PCIe x16/x16 vs. x8/x8 (Dual Titan V Bandwidth Limit Test) | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## markus1612 (17. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, die 500GB PCIe gegen eine 1TB SATA SSD zu tauschen, denn man hat mit einer PCIe SSD nämlich nur in sehr speziellen Szenarien wirkliche Vorteile ggü. einer SATA SSD.


----------



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

Sicher? Ein Zitat aus dem PCGH Test zu den AMD X470 Mainboards (AMD-Mainboards im Test: 5x X470 und 1x X370 zum Vergleich

"Asus' Crosshair VII Hero Wifi geht eher plump zu Werke: Es zweigt weitere vier CPU-Lanes ab, hat dann aber nur noch zwölf Datenleitungen für Grafikkarten übrig. Zwar kann man auch mit einer ×8-angebundenen GPU ganz gut spielen und hat dann sogar einen vollwertigen ×4-3.0-Slot zur beliebigen Verwendung frei, echtes High-End sieht aber anders aus - und künftige Grafikkarten dürften zunehmend mehr PCI-Express-Leistung benötigen. Da umgekehrt der Einsatz von zwei rasanten M.2-SSDs nur für heutige High-End-Käufer oder aber für künftige Nachrüstungen zu erwarten ist, bietet der zweite 32-GBit/s-M.2 des Crosshair VII Hero Wifi Spielern gar keinen Mehrwert."

Hier wird doch klar gesagt, dass die GPU nur 8 Lanes bekommt.


----------



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

PCIe SSDs haben doch eine deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeit. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juni 2018)

Ja, sie sind deutlich schneller. Allerdings spürt man den Unterschied zwischen einer Sata 3 SSD und einer PCIe SSD oft schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich sagte stimmt dennoch. Dein Board hat aber 2 M.2 Slots, und die PCIe Lanes für den zweiten Slot müssen auch irgendwo herkommen.
Du musst die SSD einfach in den richtigen Slot packen und die GPU läuft weiter mit x16.


----------



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

Danke für deine Hilfe! Ich überlegs mir. 

Also theoretisch wenn ich den M.2 Speicher in den oberen Slot 14 packe, läuft dann meine GPU mit x16?


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juni 2018)

Solange du keine 2te m.2 oder 2te gpu nutzt hast du volle Leistung auf deinen Lanes. Der Roman hat das auch in einem seiner Videos gut erklärt. Im allgemeinen ist die Verteilung auf x370/470 nicht so der Kracher wenn man mehr will da der/die Chipsätze leider nicht mehr hergeben. Evtl. macht es der z490 Chipsatz besser bzw. das ist wahrscheinlich laut Berichten.


----------



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

Aso ok dankeschön!

War nur durch diesen Text nochmal verwirrt: 
"Aufpassen muss man mit dem M.2_2-Anschluss (oben), denn wird dieser im PCIe-Modus betrieben, werden vier PCIe-3.0-Lanes vom Prozessor abgezogen, sodass nun mehr die Modi x8/x0 und x8/x4 aktiv werden können.
Der zweite PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*2) teilt sich die Anbindung mit dem oberen M.2-Steckplatz (M.2_2). Arbeitet ein M.2-Modul im PCIe-Mode, agiert der PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*2) im PCIe-3.0-x4-Modus. Dies hat gleichzeitig den Nebeneffekt, dass die Grafikkarte im oberen PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*1) nur noch mit acht Gen3-Lanes versorgt wird."

Also brauch ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen? Denn dieser Text hatte mich nochmals verwirrt. Hier wird ja genau geschrieben, dass der 1. M.2 Slot schon 4 Lanes der GPU abziehen soll. Oder irre ich mich hier wieder?


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juni 2018)

SSD in den M.2_1 (also den unteren) und dann läuft die GPU mit x16.


----------



## BlauerPixel (17. Juni 2018)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank euch alles für eure Hilfe! Habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Fen_Rir442 (18. Juni 2018)

Ich klinke mich mal in diesen Thread mit ein, da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe.

Werde mir den Ryzen 2700x auf einem Crosshair VII Hero zulegen und möchte gerne 1 Samsung 970 Pro als M.2 SSD einbauen. 
Ich müsste also den M.2 Slot rechts unten nehmen, damit keine Lanes von der GPU  abgezwackt werden oder? Das Blöde ist halt dann, dass nur der obere M.2 Platz nen M2 Shield hat.


----------



## BlauerPixel (18. Juni 2018)

Ja genau das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. 

Aber wie es aussieht, geht es nur mit dem unteren.
Den M.2 Shield müsste man dann theoretisch vernachlässigen, was natürlich sehr blöd ist.

Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich es mir gar nicht erklären, warum Asus genau oben einen M.2 Shield platzieren sollte, wenn dann Lanes von der GPU abgezwackt werden und beim unteren nicht? 
Nur wenige Nutzer würden gleich 2 M.2 Slots nutzen, würde ich mal behaupten.

Ich glaube sogar, dass wenn man einen M.2 Slot nutzt, egal welchen, es werden trotzdem 4 Lanes vom ersten Slot abgezogen.

Hier nochmal der Text zum Selbst interpretieren. Es wird ja eigentlich eindeutig gesagt (im zweiten Satz), dass wenn man nur einen M.2 Slot nutzt, gleich die 4 Lanes abgezogen werden:

"Der zweite PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*2) teilt sich die Anbindung mit dem oberen M.2-Steckplatz (M.2_2). 
Arbeitet ein M.2-Modul im PCIe-Mode, agiert der PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*2) im PCIe-3.0-x4-Modus. Dies hat gleichzeitig den Nebeneffekt, dass die Grafikkarte im oberen PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot (*1) nur noch mit acht Gen3-Lanes versorgt wird."


----------



## SteMeX (2. Juli 2018)

BlauerPixel schrieb:


> Den M.2 Shield müsste man dann theoretisch vernachlässigen, was natürlich sehr blöd ist.



Ob man das Shield nicht auch auf den unteren Slot schrauben kann?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juli 2018)

Kann man.


----------



## BRASTON (14. November 2018)

Moin, 

ich habe auch das Crosshair VII und habe nun eine M2 SSD von Samsung (970 EVO 500GB) im M.2_1 Slot stecken.
Ich habe aber eine extrem schlechte Performance die ich mir nicht erklären kann. (Anhang)

Ich habe noch eine SATA SSD und eine HDD am Mainboard an den SATA 1 und SATA 3 Eingängen angeschlossen.
Laut Gebrauchsanweisung wird aber bei Verwendung der SATA 1-6 Ports der M.2_2 Port deaktiviert, was für mich ja 
eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Mit CyrstalDiskMark habe ich extrem schlechte Ergebnisse (Anhang), mit Samsung Magician lässt sich die SSD überhaupt nicht testen.
Hier bekomme ich nur die Fehlermeldung "Datenträger kann nicht in dem ausgewählten Laufwerk gefunden werden.". 

Ich kann die SSD aber nutzen, wenn auch nicht vernünftig.

Habt ihr Vorschläge, wie ich die das fixen kann oder woran es liegen könnte?


----------

